# good reel and rod



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright guys I'm done with Penn and there plastic casing it doesn't seem the quality is there like it use to be in a spinning reel. What's a good reel and rod medium action around the same price as Penn for the surf. No Shakespeare stuff please. Thanks


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Penn 750SSM


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What kind of price range?


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

I KNOW you said no Penns...but I bought a Battle a month ago and THAT thing is bulletproof. Aluminum body and smooth operation...Havnt had any problems and it doesnt pick up sand like my Stradic. I have the 5000.


That being said, I love my new Stradic 3000FJ and Im assuming the 5000 and 6000 are just as nice...The Stradics are like butter, the only problem is the internals have lots of little pieces that pick up sand. It's not as bulletproof a design as the Penns but its alot smoother I guess its a tradeoff.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Daiwa Emblem... Awsome surf reel, tall spool for long casts and will hold a ton of line..


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> What kind of price range?


Price range 100 bucks maybe more if its a high quality


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Do they sell replacement parts for daiwa or Penn battle


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Penn 750ssm around 60-80 used. Bought a combo rod/reel for 130 a few months back at gulfbreeze bait and tackle.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

In the $100 price range, I would go Battle as well. I have a couple and they are very durable. They are IMHO the best reel for the money.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

They do still make parts for all of the reels mentioned, the Emblem cost more than $100 but less than $200... And for $100 the Battle is probably the best bang for your buck as long as your surf fishing... But I feel the Daiwa is a better reel, nothing wrong with Battles as long as you stay within their limits, they are not the tuna slayers that Penn tries to market them as...


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

And for surf fishing, if you can find a used one, the SS series is a good value... I'v had my 750ssm for 6 years, all i'v done to it is regular cleaning and had to have the main bearing replaced once, due to sand invasion...


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*Daiwa*



penn 10/0 said:


> Daiwa Emblem... Awsome surf reel, tall spool for long casts and will hold a ton of line..


 This is a Great Reel form the surf!


----------



## lrc (Jun 25, 2012)

mxracer19 said:


> I KNOW you said no Penns...but *I bought a Battle a month ago and THAT thing is bulletproof*. Aluminum body and smooth operation...Havnt had any problems and it doesnt pick up sand like my Stradic. I have the 5000.
> 
> 
> That being said, I love my new Stradic 3000FJ and Im assuming the 5000 and 6000 are just as nice...The Stradics are like butter, the only problem is the internals have lots of little pieces that pick up sand. It's not as bulletproof a design as the Penns but its alot smoother I guess its a tradeoff.


 
I have the 6000, it is bombproof...


----------

